# If you were thinking of ordering from Fiesta Yarns-Don't!



## fountainofbeauty (Sep 10, 2012)

I want to preface this post by saying that I order almost all of my yarn online. Because I live in Australia and country Australia at that, we don't have any yarn stores nearby so online is my best choice.

I have had one or two difficult experiences, but for the most part, both the quality and customer service of the companies I've dealt with has been nothing short of superb.

This one however is the worst!

I placed 2 orders with Fiesta Yarns for nearly $400 worth of yarn. After waiting over 7 months, I received some of the yarn, but not the rest. And with one of the orders, I was sent the wrong things completely. I was asked to send it back and the correct items would be sent and I would be refunded for the postage.

Trusting soul that I am, I did that and never received the refund or the correct yarn!

I have written and called. No response. I reached out to the Dye Pot Goddess on Ravelry. No response.

When I call now, I get a message that no messages can be taken at this time. 

Is the company still operating? I still get emails asking me to buy yarn - but who knows?

I have now filed a claim with my credit card company and hope to get my money back, but I wanted to warn others. Do NOT buy from Fiesta yarns.

If my experience is anything to go by, you will never get what you ordered and you will be forced to go through a lot of time and trouble to get your money back.

Very disappointed!


----------



## Lynnknits (Feb 15, 2016)

oh wow - thanks for the warning. How frustrating AND expensive in both time and money.


----------



## nvnannie (Sep 21, 2016)

I am so sorry for your experience. I live in the US and I'll check it out. That is just really rotten. You placed a large order; it is unforgivable of them not to contact you or refund your purchase. Shame on them!!!


----------



## fountainofbeauty (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks @Lynnknits and @nvnannie. After I started to investigate Fiesta Yarns (something I should have done first - a lesson for me!) on Knitting Paradise, I saw that there were others here who had the same problem as much as 2 years ago. How this company stays in business, I really don't know. But shame on them, indeed!


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

So frustrating and aggravating.... 
Others have reported problems with this company 
but until they make positive changes or stop doing business, I appreciate the time and effort you took to put this post out here for others.


----------



## nvnannie (Sep 21, 2016)

From their website, it looks like they are still in business in New Mexico, USA. I don't know if you purchased it from a third party. They are also on Facebook. I would put a post on their Facebook page for everyone to see. If you want to pm me, please do so. I can check from this end.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh, that is horrible news! I order everything online as I don't leave my house. What a revolting experience I've not heard of them, but I'm gonna check em out now!


----------



## fountainofbeauty (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi nvnannie - yes, they are in New Mexico and the order I received was sent from there. Their phones are still not being answered and are still giving out that 'can't leave a message' message. Do you live near them? I just wonder if they've closed down but are just scamming people trying to get as much money as possible? Horrible to feel so suspicious when so many of the indie dyers are working so hard and so incredibly honest in their business practices! GRRRR


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

Your story is terrible, especially in view of the $ this has cost. Hope you get some satisfaction. Your cc company may take care of them. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Months ago I read bad reports about them on Paradise. More than one person was upset with them. At that time I unsubbed from their emails. I am sorry you have gone thru all this. Hoping your credit card company will make it right for you. Often members complain about minor issues with companies but I believe this company has more than minor problems.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry this has happened to you. So frustrating! Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

They have several complaints on the Facebook page.
https://www.facebook.com/WeAreColor/

Have you tried the option 1 for the number?
https://fiestayarns.com/contactus
Wholesale Phone Hours
Monday - Friday
8:00 am- 4:30pm MT
Phone: 505-892-5008, Option 1

I would go for getting a refund from credit card.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

There is also a complaint against them with the Better Business Bureau. Mail sent there has been been refused and returned to the sender.


----------



## fountainofbeauty (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi jmcret05 - yes, I have tried all of those. I even tried the wholesale phone number thinking they would surely answer that line for larger orders. No good! Thanks for the link to the Facebook page! I will be going there and giving them a piece of my mind too. People need to be warned about this.


----------



## fountainofbeauty (Sep 10, 2012)

OMG - I am afraid that my money may be gone then - unless there is still a bank account associated with their merchant facility that has funds in it. The most recent email I have from them is on January 13th with a sale on (nonexistent) yarn and samples.


----------



## nvnannie (Sep 21, 2016)

I am located in California. I'll send emails and also see if I can get through on the phone. Anyone from Alburqueque, New Mexico? This poor woman could use some help. Thanks to all!! ????


----------



## carcazcol (May 20, 2016)

I buy on line, I've just taken a chance & ordered yarn from Yarn Paradise in Turkey, it took about 2 -3 weeks delivery but I was very impressed with it. I do still go on there site but, I darent buy any more yarn at moment as my stash is getting out of hand☺ lol. Cazz


----------



## berthah (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi, as attractive as a deal sounds I still end up ordering anything online from good old Bendigo Wool, they only have novelty yarns occasionally but they are my go to people.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I've had such a horrible experience with Fiesta that I can't write about it here. Too many expletives!! Suffice it say that if Fiesta was the only company selling yarn, I'd pull out my own hair and knit with that. Wait a minute--I already DID that when I was trying to get my already-paid-for yarn from them!! I got my money back, but it was far from easy!!

My advice? Run--do NOT walk--away from Fiesta! There are much better companies, with better yarn, much better prices, and MUCH, MUCH better customer service!!!


----------



## nvnannie (Sep 21, 2016)

HI, I called them multiple times and the phone line rings busy. I also sent them an email. I will go to their Facebook site as well. Will keep you updated.


----------



## fountainofbeauty (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you so much! I've just been to their facebook page and see that not only am I not the only person they have ripped off, but it appears they've been doing this for almost a year! I can't believe Paypal and their merchant facility are still allowing them to trade?


----------



## fountainofbeauty (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks again - everyone's support is really, really appreciated!


----------



## fountainofbeauty (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes, I love Bendigo and order from them all the time. But they only have basic yarns (except for the occasional surprise  so if I want something a bit more exotic, I have to go elsewhere. I've ordered from so many indie dyers (I like to support independent business owners) and the bigger shops like Webs and KnitPicks but this is only the second time I've had this issue and the most I've lost on a yarn purchase :-(


----------



## fountainofbeauty (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about your experience - though I have to say that your story about the hair pulling made me wonder if I should try that on my Lendrum wheel... LOL It made me giggle and I needed a laugh! From now on, when I ever want to order from a new yarn company, I'm checking here and on Facebook FIRST!


----------



## nvnannie (Sep 21, 2016)

I am trying to see if they still have the retail store open. I'll let you know.


----------



## nvnannie (Sep 21, 2016)

I just checked their Facebook page. No new posts since October 2016. Still digging, you are all very welcome.


----------



## nvnannie (Sep 21, 2016)

I just found out that the phone number on their website is not in use. That is not good!!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

fountainofbeauty said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about your experience - though I have to say that your story about the hair pulling made me wonder if I should try that on my Lendrum wheel... LOL It made me giggle and I needed a laugh! From now on, when I ever want to order from a new yarn company, I'm checking here and on Facebook FIRST!


If you're looking for a fabulous quality yarn, albeit a bit pricey, but absolutely customer service "par excellence," try Expression Fiber Arts. As I said, it is a bit pricey, but the "hand" will cause you to swoon, I kid you not!! Here's a link: http://expressionfiberarts.com/ Before you write them off BECAUSE of their prices, try one hank. I'll bet you'll go back for more. And Chandi couldn't be nicer!! Here's an example:

I ordered another skein of yarn from her because I had ordered one skein in the past, and was disappointed that I hadn't ordered two (I know, I'm a yarnaholic, but I don't want to join a 12-step program!!). ANYhow, I then discovered that I hadn't ordered ONE skein in the past, but TWO!! I immediately emailed Chandi and told her my dilemma, and asked that, since my most recent order hadn't yet been fulfilled, could I possibly cancel that order. She got back to me within an hour, saying she had already cancelled it, and not to worry!! THAT'S what I call great customer service!! She knows I'm a good customer, and that I appreciate her going the extra mile to help me out. She knows I'll be back for something else!! LOTS of "something elses!!"


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't know what is wrong but something must be. I have ordered from Fiesta Yarn before and been quite satisfied with the service. I read here about people who complain about the long lead times to get the yarn. F.Y. have always said it is 4 to 6 weeks to get the yarn and in one case when I ordered she actually told me it would be closer to 8 weeks, did I still want it. I did - and even if the lead time was long - and always received the yarn within the time frame quoted. In December they had a clearance sale of yarn - all in stock and ready for shipment; I placed two orders and both those orders arrived within a very short time. 
They have been notoriously later in deliveries according to other KPers who write in about them but I have not encountered that. I hope there is nothing seriously wrong with the owner/operator and that you get satisfaction of receiving your order or of getting your money back. I hope for the best for one and all.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

fountainofbeauty said:


> OMG - I am afraid that my money may be gone then - unless there is still a bank account associated with their merchant facility that has funds in it. The most recent email I have from them is on January 13th with a sale on (nonexistent) yarn and samples.


I am sorry this has happened to you. I don't purchase yarn online, but have had to purchase knitting tools when I couldn't get them in Australia. I used Paypal, as you are always assured of a refund if things go belly up. Hope it gets resolved satisfactorily for you.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm sorry that this happened to you but thanks for sharing. I hope you've saved someone else from a similar experience


----------



## berthah (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi, I found basic was just that but as I spin the penny dropped that I could have anything I wanted if exotic was on my mind. Very relaxing plus you can dye any colour needed if you don't have time perhaps you could get in touch with a spinning group in your area. Spinners like knitters seem to produce more than they ever need.


----------



## fountainofbeauty (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh boy! I have read that some people have been satisfied with the service from Fiesta Yarns but I don't know how long ago that was? I think they probably started out as a great company but somewhere along the line, they have fallen off the rails. If their number is not even working any more, I'd say they are no longer open and I'm out that money. Oh well, I guess it could be worse...

And yes, Chandi is great! Like I said, there are some amazing indie dyers out there. Wollelfe is one of my favourites as is Skein yarn in Australia (talk about pricey! But soooo worth it!). 

I am also a yarnaholic. I'm embarassed to share my stash from ravelry. No 12 step program for me either. Wouldn't work, anyway! LOL


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

They were at Stutches in Dallas the last 2 years. They had a boatload of yarn to sell both times. Guess they're taking peoples orders and getting double paid by not sending and reselling at trade shows!


----------



## nvnannie (Sep 21, 2016)

I placed a review on their website, you can check it out. I can't tell if the brick and mortar store is still in business. The ad says they are open 10-3 Monday through Friday. If you want to come in, you have to ring the doorbell. Definitely sounds fishy. I would also agree that you should pursue your credit card company for a refund. Again, so sorry that this happened to you.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for posting. I hope you get your money back and it doesn't take years. I've read horror stories about Fiesta Yarns. I used to subscribe to their email to get the occasional free pattern but decided it wasn't worth the bother. I thought the yarns were beautiful but having read about problems, and not wanting to pay so much, I never ordered. The FB page has a post as "recent" as last November. I see in a comment someone suggests they're taking orders, collecting the money, then selling to someone else. Did I read that here too?

Maybe they're just in over their heads. That's maybe understandable but not acceptable. They need enough complaints lodged against them that they have fix some of these problems. I wonder where a small claims case would be filed, in New Mexico or the buyer's location.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

There have been many posts in the past here on the forum.

It seemed that many people had ordered yarn from them, their orders were taking longer than expected. Then it appeared they were attending a fiber festival. At the festival seemed they had plenty of yarn there to sell, but those who placed orders and waiting months hadn't received their orders.

If you do a search here on the forum I'm sure you will find many posts about this company.

They use to send emails out with many free patterns, and just realized haven't received and in a while. Wondering if they are still around

I hope you are able to file a dispute with your credit company and get a full refund for you.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

The last few email that I have received from them were not about yarn but selling their sample line at 20% off. No mention of yarn. I think they are closing down or have closed down. I did purchase something from them in April and after dozens of phone calls, I received the yarn at the end of August.
They charged my credit card in April. They were operating on the order money. Whoever bought them out, was not solvent and used the money from orders to keep the business afloat. I think it must have caught up with her and now she is selling off the sample garments. She is and was scamming people. I hope the OP gets her money back from the credit card company.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

There have been numerous complaints about them on this site.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Their outlet store in Albuquerque is located in a remote location in the far northeast section of the city. The website describes their outlet store stock basically as odd lots. If you go there, you have to be buzzed in. I wouldn't plan on going there alone.


----------



## blaiwesk (Aug 11, 2016)

Yes, I think you should run this through your bank/ cc company. Hopefully they can credit you back and pursue this on your behalf.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

This has been an interesting, but sad post for the OP. Thanks for sharing this info. So sorry.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

[i deal with them too, sorry fountainofbeauty that this happened to you.quote=berthah]Hi, as attractive as a deal sounds I still end up ordering anything online from good old Bendigo Wool, they only have novelty yarns occasionally but they are my go to people.[/quote]


----------



## doddie (Dec 22, 2011)

What a shame you lost everthink. Please remember we have knitting wool mills here in Melbourne australia. I know lots of people deal with them and do not have any trouble. Maybe you could look them up and see if there is wool you may like to buy and the postage would not be as great.doris


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up... I sure hope you get that resolved.Dishonset people will never go anywhere .Can you file a court claim since they did steal your money


----------



## PattyH (May 13, 2011)

I have an order pending from October. I am glad it was a sale yarn and not full price! I am sure I will never see it.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I only do online shopping as I hardly ever leave home but I only pay with Paypal. I have had many issues with sellers mainly regarding item not as described or not received and some sellers refuse to return my money but Paypal has always helped me. If the seller doesn't reply to them after a certain number of days, the money is then returned to me and if the seller does reply, Paypal will review the sale and consider both sides before coming to a decision and it has always gone my way, eventually.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

fountainofbeauty said:


> Oh boy! I have read that some people have been satisfied with the service from Fiesta Yarns but I don't know how long ago that was? I think they probably started out as a great company but somewhere along the line, they have fallen off the rails. If their number is not even working any more, I'd say they are no longer open and I'm out that money. Oh well, I guess it could be worse...
> 
> And yes, Chandi is great! Like I said, there are some amazing indie dyers out there. Wollelfe is one of my favourites as is Skein yarn in Australia (talk about pricey! But soooo worth it!).
> 
> I am also a yarnaholic. I'm embarassed to share my stash from ravelry. No 12 step program for me either. Wouldn't work, anyway! LOL


I hope you get this problem resolved to your satisfaction. Good luck with getting your money back.


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

WOW


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

margoc said:


> They were at Stutches in Dallas the last 2 years. They had a boatload of yarn to sell both times. Guess they're taking peoples orders and getting double paid by not sending and reselling at trade shows!


Someone from here posted last year that she tried to take a photo of how full of yarn the FY booth was but was stopped by the women in the booth. The KP woman wanted to post it here to show all the would-be customers from KP that there was a LOT of yarn. Many, many posts here about ordering, being charged, but never receiving the yarn. It was all at Stitches! I also read that a new owner took over the company a couple of years ago & service had fallen in quality. The old owners should have insisted on a name change.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

here is the owner. Jeannine Randolph:
http://fiestayarns.com/we_are_color/

corporate info:
http://www.delwarecorporates.com/corp/564649.html

Their address is listed as Unit J - as of December 2016, it is for sale:
http://mcrnm.catylist.com/listing/29967963/5620-Venice-Ave-NE-Suite-J-Albuquerque-NM-87113
Venice Business Park
5620 Venice Ave NE, Unit: J, Albuquerque, NM 87113
INDUSTRIAL FOR SALE


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

What a terrible experience. I hope you get credited .


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

IF the better business bureau is involved see what they are doing about this


----------



## umosman (Dec 6, 2013)

I am so sorry that you experienced this consumer fraud! As a knitting community, I am sure that we would not do this to each other knowingly.

I also have placed orders from Fiesta and have not received yarn. When I complained they could not find my invoice. It was for two skeins. While I am on a fixed income, I just wrote it off.!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Please stop payment and get your $$$ back. Thank you very much for sharing this horror story. You have saved many people from falling in the same rabbit hole crime. I wish you a safe $$ recovery.


----------



## Margaretadkins (Sep 10, 2013)

WOW....I am so sorry this has happened to you. I ordered $500 of yarn for $140 when they had a great sale, and received it in short amount of time here in Florida and I have to say...some of the nicest yarn I've ever purchased! I've been knitting for 57 years and felt very blessed to have knitted two beautiful heirlooms with such beautiful yarns! I sure hope you receive your monies back!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

If you paid with credit card or PayPal contact them and they may be able to help you. Maybe they will at least refund you. Keep all documentation where you have contacted Fiesta Yarns. If you used PayPal they will reimburse for return shipping up to a certain dollar.


----------



## Tonka's Mom (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, I am so sorry for you. It makes my little loss of some lace yarn seem like nothing. Their yarn was very nice - when I got it - but something really bad must have happened to make them totally responding
to customers. I can't see them coming back from something like this. I sincerely hope your credit card company can help you out.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Is there such a think as BBB ( Better Business Bureau) in your parts? In the USA this exists and they can be of help???? So sorry for your troubles.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Ladies, those of you who are stateside and had problems, you should report them to the Better Business B., they will investigate and post warnings.


----------



## craftyl8y4 (Dec 30, 2016)

I had the same experience with them a few years ago. I sent them an email telling them I was submitting a claim through the credit card company and the refund came a few weeks after that. They are the worst! I hope you get your money back soon.


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

Personally, I have no experience with them, but I really appreciate the heads up on this company. I'll certainly stay away. I'm so sorry for the stress they've placed you under.


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

Just had a thought (I can smell the smoke from my head ). I went to their website and they are on facebook; twitter; ravelry; and pinterest. On facebook, they have over 13K followers. If I were you, I'd warn them first that you're going to post your experience to their facebook page if they don't correct your order immediately. Facebook link: https://www.facebook.com/WeAreColor


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

So sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Vernspie (Oct 27, 2016)

I went to reviews for this company and it does appear they are out of business, as mail has been returned as refused. From the Better Business Bureau website: MAIL RETURNED
Mail sent to the business on 12/08/2016 was returned by the U.S. Postal Service as Refused.

I am so sorry this has happened to you! Awful that a business would do this to their customers. I don't know if there is any recourse other than what you are doing. :=(


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Vernspie said:


> I went to reviews for this company and it does appear they are out of business, as mail has been returned as refused. From the Better Business Bureau website: MAIL RETURNED
> Mail sent to the business on 12/08/2016 was returned by the U.S. Postal Service as Refused.
> 
> I am so sorry this has happened to you! Awful that a business would do this to their customers. I don't know if there is any recourse other than what you are doing. :=(


Oh that's terrible!!!


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

They need to be reported again to the BBB for continuing to take orders on their website. I went in as if I was going to place an order and it placed my item in the cart and allowed me to register. I stopped just prior to the billing information. I never received a message that the order could not be placed.


----------



## PAR (Jan 29, 2011)

Get really loud on Facebook. You would think they wouldn't want bad publicity, but it is apparent they couldn't care less. I'm sorry this happened to you!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

fountainofbeauty said:


> OMG - I am afraid that my money may be gone then - unless there is still a bank account associated with their merchant facility that has funds in it. The most recent email I have from them is on January 13th with a sale on (nonexistent) yarn and samples.


In the US the attorney general can assist. Is there a such in your part????


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

What a mess and terrible experience! How sad that you have had to go to such lengths. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

Information is below for the Attorney General in Albuquerque, NM where the company is located. I would assume they are who would need to be notified so they can shut down this criminal company's website.

Albuquerque Office (Attorney General is HECTOR
BALDERAS)

201 3rd St NW
Suite 300
Albuquerque, NM 87102

Toll Free: 1-844-255-9210​

Phone: (505) 717-3500
Fax: (505) 318-1050


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

fountainofbeauty said:


> I want to preface this post by saying that I order almost all of my yarn online. Because I live in Australia and country Australia at that, we don't have any yarn stores nearby so online is my best choice.
> 
> I have had one or two difficult experiences, but for the most part, both the quality and customer service of the companies I've dealt with has been nothing short of superb.
> 
> ...


fountainofbeauty-I have not ordered from them for over a year but, like you, I get their emails-almost daily. In the past, I've had the need to call them to find out where my order is (all of my orders take forever to arrive!). What I have found out is much of their yarn is not "finished" and in stock when it's ordered. She dyes much of her yarn to order and she doesn't dye small batches so you have to wait for your yarn (and that of others) to by dyed and processed before it gets shipped out (at least, that was what I was told by Fiesta). Personally, I think that is a ridiculous way to do business, especially considering the prices she charges. She should be bending over backwards to fill peoples orders and do so in a more timely manner. In all honesty. her yarn is fabulous (at least, the yarn I've gotten from her) and, in the end, I decided it was worth the wait but I also decided that my money would be better spent with a company who has more respect for me as a customer and who better appreciates my business. I decided to no longer order from Fiesta. I'm sorry you had all that trouble. Welcome to the club!!!!!! Your credit card company should get your money back for you. If I may, I'd like to recommend several yarn stores for your consideration. Simply Socks has gorgeous yarn, mostly sock yarn, but some other weights. I especially love the Mineville Wool Project yarn, which is a beautiful DK weight in gorgeous colors. It has a nice amount of yardage and comes in the most gorgeous colors. I order tons of it when it's on sale and love knitting with it! Allison (owner) and her crew are wonderful, efficient, very fair and honest, and get the orders shipped out fast!!! Another favorite yarn store for me is Jimmy Beans Wool. They are in Reno/Truckee, Nevada and that is one wonderful group of people and one wonderful yarn store (in person and online!). Good prices, good sales, a huge variety of quality yarn brands, kind, helpful, honest, fair, ships fast, and they have a program called Jimmy Bean's Bucks. It's automatic. Every quarter, you purchases are added up and you receive JB Bucks that you can apply as credit towards another order. Check out both of these stores online. I highly recommend them both and I think you would be very happy with both. Good luck with your Fiesta Yarn mess!!! Denise (BTW-I love your online name! By the looks of your avatar photo, you've been drinking an excessive amount out of the fountain!!!)


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

When purchasing internationally, shipments may sometimes be held up in customs (import/export checking). However that would not be paired with non-communication from the seller. That is definitely a red flag.

In the United States, there is a consumer protection organization called the Better Business Bureau (BBB): www.bbb.org.

A person can look up an existing file on a business. 
A person can request that a file be created for a business.
A person can file a complaint on a business.

For example, to request that a file be created for a business:
Business Name: . . . . . . _Fiesta Yarns_
Type of Business: . . . . . _Yarn - Retail_
Address: . . . . . . . . . . . _5620 Venice Ave. NE, Suite J_
City and State/Province: _Albuquerque, NM_
Postal Code: . . . . . . . . _87113_
Phone Number: . . . . . . _505-892-5008 or 1-877-834-3782_ 
Url: . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _https://fiestayarns.com/_
Email: . . . . . . . . . . . . ._[email protected]_
Please enter comments below about the business, e.g., products or services offered; how you learned of the business; etc.
_I learned about this business because I am a knitter. Fiesta Yarns sells yarn on the internet, and was mentioned on an online knitting and crochet forum. Customers said they were not receiving their yarn! This company's business practices may be something to look into._

Note: I found it interesting that the Fiesta Yarns website gives the name of the owner, CEO, dye pot goddess, artist, photographer, and colorist Je*nnie R*ndolph and says she has owned Fiesta Yarns since 2001. The "We Are Color!" webpage of the website describes hand-dyeing each yarn... as mentioned by a previous poster. Non-communication from the seller is still a red flag.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Oops, sorry! Double post.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow! As nvnannie stated, a rotten experience. I hope your credit card company backs you up and gives you a refund.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Am so sorry to hear about this. Their yarns used to be excellent-I always bought them from a local yarn store though. They have ruined a fine product and tarnished their reputation. Others on KP had warned of difficulties so I never ordered directly from them. I do hope that you are able to receive a full refund. Hope that your credit card company is able to refund your money.


----------



## linnet (Aug 16, 2016)

Rather than the BBB, write to the office of the Attorney General of New Mexico. They will have a Consumer Affairs Department. They have much more bite than the BBB.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

fountainofbeauty said:


> I want to preface this post by saying that I order almost all of my yarn online. Because I live in Australia and country Australia at that, we don't have any yarn stores nearby so online is my best choice.
> 
> I have had one or two difficult experiences, but for the most part, both the quality and customer service of the companies I've dealt with has been nothing short of superb.
> 
> ...


In June, I posted about Fiesta Yarns: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-407857-1.html Lots of people have had the same problem!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

carcazcol said:


> I buy on line, I've just taken a chance & ordered yarn from Yarn Paradise in Turkey, it took about 2 -3 weeks delivery but I was very impressed with it. I do still go on there site but, I darent buy any more yarn at moment as my stash is getting out of hand☺ lol. Cazz


I'll pick Yarn Paradise (ICE yarns) over Fiesta any time. I've dealt with Fiesta twice. The first time was acceptable but slow. The second was far worse. Additionally, find their yarns to be seriously overpriced as compared to almost anyone else. I haven't dealt with them in some time, nor will I.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

fountainofbeauty said:


> Thank you so much! I've just been to their facebook page and see that not only am I not the only person they have ripped off, but it appears they've been doing this for almost a year! I can't believe Paypal and their merchant facility are still allowing them to trade?


In my case it has been over two years.....


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

If anyone in Albuquerque, New Mexico can check it out the address is 5620 Venice Ave NE, suite J, Albuquerque
The phone just rings busy. Would love to hear what anyone finds out. Wonder if the city would care that one of their businesses is ripping people off??


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Vernspie said:


> I went to reviews for this company and it does appear they are out of business, as mail has been returned as refused. From the Better Business Bureau website: MAIL RETURNED
> Mail sent to the business on 12/08/2016 was returned by the U.S. Postal Service as Refused.
> 
> I am so sorry this has happened to you! Awful that a business would do this to their customers. I don't know if there is any recourse other than what you are doing. :=(


Their address is listed as Unit J - as of December 2016, it is for sale:
http://mcrnm.catylist.com/listing/29967963/5620-Venice-Ave-NE-Suite-J-Albuquerque-NM-87113
Venice Business Park
5620 Venice Ave NE, Unit: J, Albuquerque, NM 87113
INDUSTRIAL FOR SALE


----------



## WillowTree000 (Jan 20, 2017)

This information might be useful:

The Better Business Bureau has a page for Fiesta Yarns. Complaints and reviews can be made and viewed from there. It can be accessed at: www.bbb.org/new-mexico-southwest-colorado/business-reviews/craft-supplies/fiesta-yarns-in-albuquerque-nm-99125864/reviews-and-complaints .

Some interesting information from the page: Composite score 1/5 (lowest possible score), BBB Rating of F (lowest possible rating), Fiesta Yarns is not BBB accredited.

OTHER POTENTIAL AVENUES:

1) The OP's situation and similar ones might fall under postal/mail fraud in the US and/or Australia.
2) Local newspapers might have information on the status of Fiesta Yarns; they might even be interested in doing a story on them.


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

Do you have a "Better Business Bureau" company ? If so, I would report this one for sure. How awful for you, I would be so frustrated. Do hope it can all be worked out. Winifred.


----------



## yarnelf (Mar 28, 2013)

File a complaint with New Mexico Office of the Attorney General it can be done on line they will have to respond to them. Fraud could be involved from the amount stated.


----------



## renoir2773 (Nov 13, 2013)

Im sorry this has happened to you especially with such a large amount of money involved. Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry about your misfortunes from ordering from Fiesta Yarns. Hope you are able to recover your funds. If you ordered through PayPal, maybe they can help.

I went back to my ordering history to see if I had any recent ones with them. Looks like I haven't, since 2014. However, I had taken advance of the free Thursday pattern deals, they offered. I had about 5 free patterns saved on they site and I just printed them off, so I didn't lose them in the future.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing--I hope you get your money back


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

https://www.usa.gov/consumer-complaints

You can file a complaint with the US government too. That might help.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Did you purchased this yarn with a credit card? go through PayPal? If so, contact whomever and see what can be done. You also need to contact the Better Business Bureau of the New Mexico city and inform them of your difficulties. A written letter, not e-mail, is very important because you need to establish a paper trail of your difficulties with this company. And make sure you keep copies of all your correspondence.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

You may be able to get some satisfaction from your credit card company.
This is so aggravating when it should be so happy.
Also...next time you have to return something...tell them to email you a table so you don't have to pay the postage up front.
Also, in US if something is sent to you that you did not order you may keep it without penalty.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Try naming and shaming on Facebook or something like that. It usually gets a response.


----------



## chocolate lover (Jan 28, 2011)

So sorry this happened to you. Thanks for your post.


----------



## iblimey (Aug 5, 2015)

Just tried calling the number and received a busy signal. I wonder if someone is going to Stitches West in February that could speak on your behalf to the people at the show. Usually there is someone in authority at these shows. Worth a try. Sorry you are having such bad service from this company.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So sorry this has happened to you, thanks for posting.....I order most of my yarn on-line as I live very remote (in the bush lol) but i've only ordered from Knit Picks and Bendigo Woollen Mill which i've had great fast service


----------



## omiegosh (Nov 25, 2012)

If you have been getting an email ads from them recently they have been selling off "some" of their model garments. Also, there isn't a lot of yarn on their site and limited color ways, like they are selling off what is in stock. Personally I wouldn't order anything from them.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I had ordered from them years ago and had no problem and placed an order last year which took 2 months to come. They were answering the phone at that time. I got suspicious however when they started running the non stop 65% off sales and then the garment sales. That was a big red flag to me that they were grabbing for cash to operate.

My daughter is currently fighting with ICE yarns regarding them shipping a substitute yarn for what she ordered. She told them several times she did not want a substitute and they sent it anyway. She disputed through Pay Pal but is still having trouble getting her money back. She refused the shipment so they have the yarn and her money.


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

Any lawyers/paralegals who can search bankruptcy filing in that, NM, district?


----------



## Tisherbelle (Aug 11, 2011)

I have ordered yarn from them many times and always got what I ordered. Early on I learned that they often take orders and then process. I've maybe waited six weeks for a delivery but that was the longest. When I contacted them, their response time was adequate.
I will say, colors are pretty but color changes may not be what you want if you don't use their patterns.

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

fountainofbeauty said:


> Thanks @Lynnknits and @nvnannie. After I started to investigate Fiesta Yarns (something I should have done first - a lesson for me!) on Knitting Paradise, I saw that there were others here who had the same problem as much as 2 years ago. How this company stays in business, I really don't know. But shame on them, indeed!


That is what I was about to point out that there have been complaints of this very same problem. Sounds like they offer certain yarns and don't have any back-up stock. Best to stay away from this company, in New Mexico, http://fiestayarns.com/

My question for you is, why are you going to another country and paying tons of postage when Australia produces such wonderful fibers, there must be outlets that offer similar hand-dyed yarns using Australian fibers and spun yarns....hope there are others here who can suggest a few.


----------



## aussiebead (Sep 22, 2015)

I have only purchased yarn from Knitpics overseas and have had very prompt deliveries completely to my satisfaction.
Have you tried Wondoflex in Malvern, Vic
They have some wonderful yarns in their shop, and a great online service. I love to get the train and tram to their shop when I can. Their service is friendly and excellent, displays of hand knitted garments superb and a huge range of local and overseas yarns.
Haven't tried Bendigo mills, but as my husband grew up there, his mum always used their yarns and spoke highly of them.
I too would be very unhappy to be treated as you were.
I hope you have success in getting your money returned.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes, I wasn't pleased with my experience with Fiesta Yarn. I wanted sock yarn in a specific colorway they had in worsted and ordered and paid for it at a yarn festival. Was told it would take 6-8 weeks. 3 months later called and learned they dye yarn after it is ordered and it would be coming. 2 months after that, I called again and was told they wait until they get enough orders for a specific colorway and then dye them. The yarn finally did come and it is gorgeous, but by this time I was so cross I could barely stand to look at it. Still haven't touched it.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you, thank you. I just went on their website yesterday and was considering ordering some of their yarns, after reading your comment I'm so glad I didn't.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

So sad. Thank you for being so generous to share a warning.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

What an awful experience you have had :sm13: I hope you are able to resolve it to your satisfaction.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your dealings with Fiesta Yarns....I have to say though thank you to Michael's that found me one ball of the yarn that was no longer being manufactured....I didn't expect a large company like that to come through...now thanks to them and a huge thank you to one of our KPers I can finished my item.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry that happened to you. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## MarciaM (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry to learn of your big disappointment in ordering yarn. I buy almost all of my yarn online at KnitPicks.com and have never been disappointed with the service or the quality of the yarn. Delivery is by mail and in the US it usually arrives in less than a week, exactly as I have ordered it. Maybe you should give them a try, if you like quality yarn for a good price.

Marcia M


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Oh my stars!!! I had an issue with another yarn store but nothing like what you are having! I did get my money back. I have learned something being on thus forum, always use Paypal! At least you'd get your money back. 

You said in another post that maybe your credit card will help? I'd be sick losing that kind of money plus the yarn too! 
I hope you can get some results!!!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have never ordered from them but I am still getting emails about yarn, received two emails this week. But I will not order, hope this gets resolved for the OP


----------



## angela48 (Jan 2, 2017)

Thank so much, you're cowl is beautiful, I am sorry to hear what happened I hope you get you're money back.


----------



## cattrapper (Nov 5, 2014)

This is almost identical situation about two years ago with the magazines knitting one two three and crochet one two three. They accepted money for subscriptions (including) mine. Then they went out of business. People was advised to file some papers with bankrupcty court or ??? I am wondering if anyone received any money that way. I sure did not.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

It might be helpful if a number of us send polite e-mails suggesting Fiesta Yarns review and correct this situation since by accepting payment, they are under legal obligation to fulfill this order. The customer service e-mail as posted on their site is: [email protected]

Below is the e-mail that I just sent:

Subject: Problem with fulfillment

I suggest that you correct the way you are mistreating your clients. Orders are not being fulfilled correctly and refunds are not being processed. A knitter from Bangalow, NSW, Australia placed two orders for nearly $400 worth of yarn. After waiting for seven months, she received some yarn, and that yarn was not what she had ordered. She was told by client services to return the yarn, which she did. She now has no yarn, no refund for the expense of return postage, and nothing for her $400. What are you doing about this?

Originally, I was preparing to order from you, but now am very hesitate to do so after seeing the difficulties clients have in receiving their correct orders on a popular international knitting blog.

By accepting this woman’s payment, you have an obligation to fulfill your end of the contract. Many of us hope that you will do the right thing.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

WOW, it'll be interesting to see their response. Keep us posted.


Lilyan said:


> It might be helpful if a number of us send polite e-mails suggesting Fiesta Yarns review and correct this situation since by accepting payment, they are under legal obligation to fulfill this order. The customer service e-mail as posted on their site is: [email protected]
> 
> Below is the e-mail that I just sent:
> 
> ...


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

fountainofbeauty said:


> I want to preface this post by saying that I order almost all of my yarn online. Because I live in Australia and country Australia at that, we don't have any yarn stores nearby so online is my best choice.
> 
> I have had one or two difficult experiences, but for the most part, both the quality and customer service of the companies I've dealt with has been nothing short of superb.
> 
> ...


Not surprising to me at all. Yes, for sure get all your information together and protest with your credit card. I don't know how or why Fiesta is still in business. I've placed 2 orders with them (much smaller) and gave up waiting and canceled them both. I emailed and called-took a lot of time to get it canceled. I then went to the trouble of writing directly to the owner with snail mail inside a greeting card. I wrote a long explanation about what had happened both times. I thought that maybe she was just a front for someone and didn't know what was happening with orders (she had no previous fiber/yarn experience before buying the company). She didn't even give me the courtesy of responding in any way, shape or form. No apology email. No apology note. Their customer service is ZERO. Many people on KP have had similar experiences. I will never order again. There are too many other nice yarns out there to choose from. Go after that refund

:sm22: :sm22: :sm22:


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

fountainofbeauty said:


> Thank you so much! I've just been to their facebook page and see that not only am I not the only person they have ripped off, but it appears they've been doing this for almost a year! I can't believe Paypal and their merchant facility are still allowing them to trade?


They've been doing this WAY longer than a year. I suggest to ALL, report them to the Albuquerque Better Business Bureau. Plus to Yelp in Albuquerque and give them 1 star and tell your story, plus put it on their Facebook page. Bombard them. Maybe we can save another poor innocent from being taken in.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

My thoughts were to contact the Attorney General's office inquiring about any charges they might be preparing against this company as well as to inquire from them (and any other place (even on their own Facebook site)) if there is some type of a class action lawsuit that has been started against them that you might join. You have evidence that could be used for a federal case involving overseas wire fraud as well, now to get other people with their evidence to come forward. Best of luck to you and all others who have been hijacked of their money by this company.


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

KitKat789 said:


> There is also a complaint against them with the Better Business Bureau. Mail sent there has been been refused and returned to the sender.


Better Business Bureau does diddly squat for consumers.


----------



## Creative MaryAnn (Dec 10, 2016)

I have never used them, thank goodness. Sorry for you and on such a large purchase. I will check out their FB page.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Reinharv said:


> Better Business Bureau does diddly squat for consumers.


This is so true! I've even read that businesses that pay $$ to BBB get good ratings despite what customers may really write. I've been soured on the BBB for decades. Angie's list has more realistic ratings. Of course you have to pay to join this to give ratings.


----------



## kraftygayle (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you for telling us about your experience. Won't be ordering from Fiesta Yarns. The only way for us to know is for people like you to warn us. Thank you again.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

There were many posts some time back on the forum about this company. People ordering yarn, and waiting months. Yet at the same time they were at a fiber festival selling lots of yarn.

I use to get email's from them all the time and haven't received one in many months so don't know if they are still in business. They use to send a email with a free pattern on Thursday.

if you do a search here on the forum you will find other posts re: this company.
here is just one of them
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-408722-1.html

I hope your credit card gets you your money back.


----------

